# 1/24 WIX Cobra



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought I would post this up here as well since it's kind of a hybrid between a custom diecast and building a model... 

This is the link for some of the build along pics: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305461 

The pics I'm putting in this thread are a comparison of the original car with the custom I did. The stripeless Cobra with the carbureted modular engine is the car that I did. 

































Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I've had three of these Cobras in my lifetime - great cars and A LOT OF FUN TO DRIVE!!! I love the sparkplug wiring job you've done on this. The paint is nice, and shiny too! I'm in the process of restoring one of these that I got from my dad when I was a kid. It needed a lot of TLC - truckloads of cash to bring it halfway to it's former glory. Maybe I'll start a thread on it, but I'm still undecided about it at this time. It's very sentimental, and I don't want to clutter up the board with a long diatribe about what I've had to do to get it from start to finish - again! It has a long history, and I've put two bodies on it now, and all the chrome, and interior parts have been replaced. I don't want to hijack this thread, so I'll leave all that for a rainy day. I just wish I knew that these existed when I was looking for a model of the same car I have.

~ The God of war


----------

